# Kayak Launch - Indian River Lagoon/Mosquito Lagoon



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Do any of you have a link, a screenshot or anything else that shows places to launch a kayak? I did a few searches and couldn't find anything with enough information.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

https://www.fws.gov/uploadedFiles/doc20150206111031.pdf#d

You might have already found this but what it doesn’t show is that you can put in a kayak in most of the places along the “2-way unpaved roads” you see on the map. Just park your vehicle off to the side. I grew up fishing there but have lived in Louisiana for the past 2 years so not up to date on the closures but I know the hurricanes had caused damage to some of those roads and were closed for repair for some time. Not sure if they have any of them still closed. Just something to keep in mind when you go.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks to everyone that sent PMs and posted. Anytime any of you want to fish from P'cola to the AL/MS line and need intel, let me know.


----------

